
Stats for 'top' coding bootcamps for January to June 2016 - good_vibes
https://cirr.org/data
======
brooklyn_ashey
This is from the CIRR website:

CIRR is an independent non-profit organization. Its board members are: CIRR
CEO: Michael Kaiser-Nyman, Founder & President, Epicodus Liliana Aide Monge,
Co-Founder & CEO, Sabio Rachel Martinez, General Counsel, Turing School of
Software & Design Rachel McGalliard, VP of Operations, The Software Guild Rick
O’Donnell, Founder & CEO, Skills Fund Harsh Patel, CEO, Hack Reactor Sharon
Wienbar, Capella (Hackbright & Dev Mountain) David Wintrich, Co-Founder &
Chief Academic Officer, Tech Elevator David Yang, Co-Founder, Fullstack
Academy & Grace Hopper Program

\---------------------

Follow the money. Not exactly a disinterested, objective source. And certainly
not consumer/student advocates. Important to note.

------
brooklyn_ashey
And isn't this a bit outdated in terms of info that could tell us what is
going on with these bootcamps now? (which is just the tip of the iceberg
here)There is a palpable desperation in the fact that this comes in the middle
of yet another thread about coding bootcamps' impending demise.

